# Rooftop Fly Rod Carrier



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some recommendations on a rooftop carrier. I'm looking for something that can handle up to an 11wt or a 5" diameter reel. There's starting to be more choices available and these things aren't exactly cheap so any real world info would be appreciated. I'm aware of the DIY options, but I've spent a small fortune on my gear over the years and can't think of possibly traveling with them in a PVC tube....but never say never LOL. Here are the ones I've been looking at. I'm aware some say the max size reel is ~ 4.25"...but then they also say, "call us". Thanks









Trxstle | Products To Carry Your Gear & Apparel That Represents You


Trxstle designs and manufactures innovative outdoor gear and apparel for pursuits in fly fishing and mountain biking. Founded & operated by outdoor enthusiasts. Based in Helena, MT. We take great pride in our unique ability to create meaningful outdoor products and apparel for the activities we...




www.trxstle.com













Riversmith - River Quiver #1 Best-Selling Fly Rod Roof Rack


The River Quiver is designed to keep your rods fully assembled and secure on top of your vehicle so you can start fishing more and rigging less. With its versatile mounting system, the River Quiver can be mounted to any vehicle's crossbars.




riversmith.com













DoubleHaul


DoubleHaul rooftop fly rod carrier holds 4 fully strung-up rods up to 10 ft. This Rod Box securely locks, fit most reel sizes, and carries 2 spey rods.




yakima.com


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

How far are you going, and how fast? I use the magnetic one (other side suction cup) for pond hopping for tarpon. The one I have is rated for 50mph I believe. If this works I'll send you a pic.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

K3anderson, thanks for the quick reply back! Unfortunately, I need something to travel a little further with. Thanks for looking out though!


----------



## Dragonfly16 (Sep 18, 2019)

I have a Denver Outfitters Rod Vault and am happy with it, very sturdy and well made IMO.


----------



## skunkedDylan (Jul 30, 2020)

I have a Denver rod outfitters 3 rod carrier. It’s been really solid for the last ~2.5 years. I mostly kept trout rods in it, but it fits my 9/10wts although I don’t have super larger arbor reels on them. It has made life easier for sure, and my gf doesn’t ride with a rod sticking up beside her face any more because I’m too lazy to break it down after a stop by the river on my drive home. I’ve driven in 70+mph areas with a ton of wind and had no issues with anything breaking on me. It was decently expensive though


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I have also used Denver rod vaults. They are sick... and expensive.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I saw a post on here about carrying your fly rods inside a large SUV. I copied his idea. It involves 2 pieces of PVC with shower curtain rings zip tied to the PVC. I'd rather have my expensive fly rods ride inside


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

I have the Denver outfitters, going on about 6 years (at the time it was the titan rod vault) so far so Good. That being said, it will NOT fit a big rod. It maxes out at about an 8wt with a redington behemoth. Even some 8wts won’t fit depending on the size of the stripper guide. The customer service was also absolute garbage. Had a couple buddies strip out their mounts and Denver outfitters sucked about providing replacement (even if paid for) and were honestly kind of rude. That being said, thule now owns that brand so I would expect it to be much better.

I would look at the big sky rod box, the toccoa rod box, or the yakima double haul. Those seem to be the best ones right now. Not sure how any will fit an 11 though, that might be tough in any carrier.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

To my knowledge I don’t think any of them will hold a 5” reel. I was in a similar state of interest. I was also amazed when asking these companies questions about the dimensions how little help they could provide. So I just went back to putting them in my crew cab truck.


----------



## Gator Trout (Aug 2, 2017)

Peak Outdoors also makes one now that looks like it would fit almost any fly rod and reel.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I have the Denver Outfitters, the only way to put a big 8wt reel is to angle it towards the middle rod hole. Some 8wt rods won't fit if they have a large stripper guide. Its a great rod holder though, very sturdy, its been on for 8 years on my truck, no issues.

I would go for a Yakima since they hold large reels and the tubes can accept large guides, so definitely more saltwater friendly that's for sure.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> I'd rather have my expensive fly rods ride inside


This is the first time that I'm without a full size van in 40 years.
Looking to change that before the end of the year.
Best vehicle made for fishermen.
They also tow well.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Here is a new company. I just messaged them to find out if they fit large arbor reels. www.trxstle.com Only $395. They are telescopic so they break down.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Padre said:


> Here is a new company. I just messaged them to find out if they fit large arbor reels. www.trxstle.com Only $395. They are telescopic so they break down.


Thank you, this is one of the systems I am considering...please let me know what you find out (I sent an email as well). Really appreciate all the feedback from everyone. I’m making my decision this week and I’ll be sure to do a write up on whichever one I choose. Keep the ideas/advice coming!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Kingfisher67 said:


> Thank you, this is one of the systems I am considering...please let me know what you find out (I sent an email as well). Really appreciate all the feedback from everyone. I’m making my decision this week and I’ll be sure to do a write up on whichever one I choose. Keep the ideas/advice coming!


4.5" is the largest reel it fits


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

https://ultimaterodcase.com/shop/ols/products/ultimate-salt-water-edition-4-rod



i have the 8-rod version of this. it is sweet. you will throw rocks at those Denver Outfitters things after checking one of these out.

No problem at all swallowing 11wt reels. Couple extended butts I have on pike/musky rods need to be kinda finessed in, but they make it.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Rod Holder - Ultimate Rod Case | Ultimate Rod Case


We manufacture the most protective fishing rod/reel auto rack cases. Each rod holder is personally hand crafted in our Colorado Springs warehouse.




ultimaterodcase.com





In fact the white JKU pictured here is my rig.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

grass bass said:


> Rod Holder - Ultimate Rod Case | Ultimate Rod Case
> 
> 
> We manufacture the most protective fishing rod/reel auto rack cases. Each rod holder is personally hand crafted in our Colorado Springs warehouse.
> ...


That's one serious piece of equipment! Me likey....thanks Grass Bass!


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Here is a Method 1090 with SDS 9/10 and an X 1190 with a Litespeed 4 living comfortably in the Ultimate Rod Case 8-rod saltwater model. Granted, these rods don't have the biggest stripping guides around, but my #10 Xi3 is no problem, for example, and neither is my #11 BIII Plus. The reel box is designed to accommodate reels up to 14wt class. I could probably put ALL of my trout rods/reels in it.

This is for show; for actual travel, these rods would be in the SA mesh rod sleeves.










The Blue Sky Rod Box looks like an interesting one as well. The way the rod is cradled in foam may make it the best design IF you are mounting it low enough for the piano-style lid to be easily accessible. This wasn't the case for me, and they didn't have any stock then either. I have never been able to see one in person, so I don't know if the construction matches that of the URC, which I think is great. 

I'd rate URC's customer service as superb as well. First, they were the only ones who had rod boxes a person could give money for and then, like, get at the time, summer 2018. For the time Denver Outfitters held my deposit, all I got was a bunch of videos. Not that the videos weren't slick... I had the option of getting a factory install most of y'all won't, and they did a great job, were helpful in getting me spacers as I dorked with my Thule towers (the 11-inchers in the end), sent me replacement locks when they switched after I bought mine because they thought the new ones were better, and gave me a couple new lock covers when I jacked the supplied ones up installing the new locks. And, it's a family business, a guy and his son.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My PVC and zip ties and shower curtain rings all cost less than $10 and holds as many rods as I want, inside out of heat and rain. But if you want to spend North of $600 knock yourself out


----------



## Wvidal (May 8, 2016)

@Kingfisher67 what part of the country are you in? I’ve got a couple of 2 and 4 rod prototype rooftop














rod boxes we made a couple of years ago. They will definitely hold an 11wt and 5” reel.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 14, 2019)

Have the Big Sky Fly Box that holds 6. My 8 weight fits fine with my Natulis X.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

River smith River quiver is the way to go. Denver outfitters doesn’t fit large reels. I’ve put hatch 11+ in mine no problem.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Wvidal said:


> @Kingfisher67 what part of the country are you in? I’ve got a couple of 2 and 4 rod prototype rooftop rod boxes we made a couple of years ago. They will definitely hold an 11wt and 5” reel.


 I’m on the Panhandle of Florida, Santa Rosa Beach.


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

I've got a big sky rod box in the garage that my friend gifted me before moving back to Colorado. It's rock solid. I haven't used it since I keep my rods together and just toss them in the boat when I go anywhere but if you'd like, shoot me a PM and I'll get more specifics tomorrow


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

when I lived in England we would use these type of rigs on the trucks when we headed up to Scotland. They were very sturdy and survived the 6/7 hour drive.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who weighed in helped me choose. I went with the Riversmith River Quiver. We were up in Blue Ridge this past weekend and Cohutta Outfitters had one on display.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

getting ready to roll to NC tomorrow here is how my fly rods ride. PVC with shower curtain rings and a black bungee to keep them from moving


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Huge


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Capt.Ron said:


> Huge


Lol nothing moved for 389 miles


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Lol nothing moved for 389 miles


Really huge


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Capt.Ron said:


> Really huge


Are you calling my Expedition huge or my saltwater reels. I don't fish for False albacore with a 4wt.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Permitchaser, that's a great homemade setup! I ended up going with a rooftop carrier mainly because my dog would mess with them, she's the size of a small pony LOL. I'm filing away what you did if I need to add something for a trip ( and the dog doesn't come).


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Wvidal said:


> @Kingfisher67 what part of the country are you in? I’ve got a couple of 2 and 4 rod prototype rooftop
> View attachment 154741
> View attachment 154742
> rod boxes we made a couple of years ago. They will definitely hold an 11wt and 5” reel.


These look really nice. Who is 'we' and are they making more?


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

I’ve got the trxstle for my dad-mobile, I keep 28wts, one with a redington behemoth, one with an orvis mirage, both 7/8s, and they fit pretty dang snug, I’m not sure if it would hold larger reels to be honest. I know that’s not much of a suggestion, but I do suggest against the trxstle.


----------



## Cptn5245 (Dec 6, 2020)

Denver Outfitters: I have one and it is tight on the bigger rods. My 10 and 11 weight Sage and T&T rods with Able Super series reels do fit in it. the 8 wts are no problem.


----------

